# New familiy addition



## Nike80germany (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello everybody, our move wen smooth, now we are already almos 5 month here in the states.
3 weeks ago, i couldnt resist and had to help this little puppy. They needed to get rid of him asap.. with 6 weeks old ( born 05/11/2012...otherwise they would have brought him to the shelter.. so meet Casper... any breed ideas? i know the mother of him.. but lets see what you guys see in him:










and more recent ones from this morning ( now 9 -10 Weeks old):


----------



## ben00x (Jun 5, 2012)

He's really cute. I'd guess Labrador/American Bulldog? That's what he looks like to me, but I don't have the greatest knowledge of all the different dog breeds. All I know is he's a good looking pup! It's awesome that you could take him in.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Because he looks like a little Squash I'm gunna go out and say Alaskan Husky mix just for kicks XD


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

awww those ears


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

He is a great looking puppy and I agree he looks kind of like Squash (who was also a great looking puppy). It looks like he loves your GSD.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

He is a cutie! 

~Erica~


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

He looks a bit like an American bull dog. Or a spotless Dalmation...LoL!!!!!!!


----------



## Nike80germany (Sep 29, 2011)

Well the mom is a purebreed Boxer, they told me the dad was a Lab-Mix.. but for some reasons i doubt that...

Yeah he loves my Shepard-Mix.. from the first minute, he just followed Shelby everywhere....


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like an American Bulldog X Dalmatian to me xD
I like dem wrinkles.


----------



## Luann Combs (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice pictures. Looks like they all get along great! Beautiful new pup. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

He is cute! I agree, he looks American Bulldog mix to me.


----------



## ems1723 (Jul 18, 2012)

He is adorable!! Whatever the mix is, it came out perfect


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Adorable!! He looks like a boxer/american bulldog mix to me.


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

Keechak said:


> Because he looks like a little Squash I'm gunna go out and say Alaskan Husky mix just for kicks XD


haha thought that too!


----------



## kelly.leo (Aug 4, 2012)

He looks a lot like my pup! The rescue called him a "mastiffxlabxboxer" but I don't see the Mastiff much. I'm thinking he's probably a Lab x Boxer x Am. Bully" mix.


----------



## Nike80germany (Sep 29, 2011)

So Casper is GROWING..lol.. he is becoming a really big boy..lol..

now with 6 month old:





with our Yorkie-Poo




Still Shelbys best friend



and a older pic from September


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I can definitely see Lab X Boxer in these most recent pics. He's GOOD looking, thats for sure!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

That first (updated) picture screams Lab to me. I can now agree with the boxer/lab combination.l


----------



## kelly.leo (Aug 4, 2012)

I can't get over how much he looks like Leo. How much does he weigh? At 6 1/2 months, Leo is 66 pounds.























(The likeness is a lot more convincing of Leo in person. He's hard to photograph in his "natural state")


----------



## Nike80germany (Sep 29, 2011)

kelly.leo said:


> I can't get over how much he looks like Leo. How much does he weigh? At 6 1/2 months, Leo is 66 pounds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 38308
> ...


Oh wow, they really look alike..

Casper is now 22 inches and 54 lbs and he is turning 6 month in 2 days.


----------



## Nike80germany (Sep 29, 2011)

So Casper is now 7 month... growing like crazy.. and was playing in the snow for the first time in his life... now i have a third snow addic in the house..lol..


Can we have at least one of the cookies?!?!


you done with taking pictures?


"Pro-Poser" Molly


Molly & Madi


get up and play with meeee


Molly & Jocelynn


i <3 you


I`m NOT Rudolph...!!!!


Madison & Casper


----------



## Nike80germany (Sep 29, 2011)

Like a Boss...


----------

